# First New Travel Trailer! Keystone Outback 290Ubh



## BigD_83 (May 3, 2018)

I am new to this site, but not new to towing. My wife, daughter (3 yrs old) and I, started camping 2 years ago using a used 2002 Forest River (I camped when I was younger). Our first TT was a "salvage" unit, so we knew it would only last a few years. We decided to pull the trigger on a new 2018 Keystone Outback 290UBH this past weekend, from Tom Schaeffer's RV in Schoemakersville, PA. They are local to us and their sales and PDI experience was fantastic! I printed out my own PDI form, but didn't even need it, as their PDI person covered everything. We had looked at numerous models recently and attended the Hershey RV show the last few years as well and narrowed it down to the 290UBH. The floor plan really got our attention. Our first voyage is next week, as we had already pre planned a trip to Frontier Town, below OCMD for the cruisin OC car show. Our tow vehicle is a 2004 Suburban 2500, nicknamed "the burban" by our daughter. It's equipped with an 8.1L engine and 3.73 rears and over 200K miles! We've been using it the past few years to tow our old camper which weighed 7,200 lbs empty, but this new TT is now only about 6,000 lbs empty, so it should have no problems. Can't wait to try this new one out!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us. thumbright
Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome!! Pics Pics!!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback!! Kinda wish GM still made 2500 Suburbans.

Todd


----------



## BigD_83 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I still wish they did too, but with a diesel. Otherwise, I love the burban and plan to keep using it for a while. I will have to get some pics uploaded then. One week to go before the TTs first voyage!


----------



## BigD_83 (May 3, 2018)

I attached a few pics. I dont have any inside layout pics just yet.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin' good! We've got 4 weeks to go until our first voyage for the year.

Todd


----------



## BigD_83 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks, Todd! That's exciting. Staying local? We are starting to look at places to go in the summer and we are planning a trip to Disney (for our daughter) next spring with the TT.

Andy


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

BigD_83 said:


> Thanks, Todd! That's exciting. Staying local? We are starting to look at places to go in the summer and we are planning a trip to Disney (for our daughter) next spring with the TT.
> 
> Andy


We're heading up to Mackinaw City, MI next month. We don't camp local much anymore, we like to find destinations out of state. We're also planning a trip to Florida for spring break next year (on the gulf side). That'll be 1200 miles each way...the most I've towed in one trip. Travel safe!

Todd


----------



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

Welcome to the site. You’re in for some wonderful memories, for sure.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Todd&Regan said:


> We're heading up to Mackinaw City, MI next month.
> 
> Todd


Welcome to the group, Andy. You are going to make lifelong memories in your beautiful looking 290UBH!

Todd...when are you heading up to Mackinaw? We are heading up to Silver Lake then end of June for a week then up into the U.P. in the area of Marquette for another week.


----------

